# What are you doing to your 350 TOS E that is inaccurate on purpose?



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

We've been given a wealth of information over the past year or more on what the 11-foot _Enterprise _model really looked like. Even armed with that information, I'm sure that each of us is going to build an _Enterprise _that is uniquely ours. So I am throwing the question out there: what are you doing to your 350 TOS _Enterprise _that you know is technically "wrong"?

For starters, I just can't go with that green tinted hull color. The original Big E will always be, to me, a light grey color. After much experimenting, I'm going with Model Masters Light Grey for the hull and Lt Ghost Grey for the accents.

I will paint the rings behind the bussards a darker color and not the hull color.

I may make the spike in the center of the deflector dish copper instead of silver. Still torn on that one.

I will cover up the bow light on the top of the saucer (some will argue that_ is_ correct, I know).

I will use the clear dome on top so you can see the bridge even though the white one is actually more correct.

What about you guys?


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Not sure if it would be considered inaccurate, but I'm considering doing a 1st pilot build painted in B&W. If I do it that'll be on a later build.

Other than that I'll be leaving the engraved grid lines alone and going with the clear dome.

And maybe put the Tardis in the shuttle bay


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

doing some blue inserts on the engine nacell 's and the balls on the back with be blue also. I figure if they made the show today , there would be that warp engine glow before zipping off


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

woof359 said:


> doing some blue inserts on the engine nacell 's and the balls on the back with be blue also. I figure if they made the showt today , there would be that warp engine glow before zipping off


I'm with you on that one. I've always felt those spheres should glow. So, I'm lighting up the grills and the spheres.

I'm also not crazy about the green tinted gray. I'll be going with more of a bluish gray. That's how it always looked to me on the TV.

I will also use the clear dome on top to see the bridge.

And, I will also play around with lighting up different windows on the secondary hull. Seems to me like some of those windows in the middle of the secondary should be lit up.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm making a version that combines some 2nd pilot features with production features

I like some of the extra marking decals that were removed for production and i'm lighting some stuff that wasn't lit on the pilot

things like that


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

NOW this is the kind of things worth hearing about!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I'm planning on making a combined 1st, 2nd, Production version with my own design of decals for the Mirror, Mirror Universe Enterprise. Definitely, not canon....


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

Like what if the rolled out version, as it came out of the shop, was finished instead with lit windows,sensor domes and maybe engine domes(I've always liked those spikes).
The possibilities and combinations are endless for unique, self expression and satisfaction !


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm doing an idealized Pike era version. It will be essentially the 1st pilot version but with some 2nd Pilot and production version elements added to make it complete.

- grille inserts along the nacelle inboards.
- lighted windows and upper and lower saucer domes (no transparent bridge dome).
- detailed shuttlebay doors.
- 2nd pilot style running lights.
- production detail on the impulse engine housing.
- production detail on the support hull seen on either side of the nav-deflector housing (just ahead of the red Starfleet pennant).

There might be one or two other detail changes.


This is somewhat of an idea I'm aiming for although this early image lacks the support hull detail I want. I'm also undecided about whether to light the forward nacelle domes.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

A lighter, paler grey for the hull colour, graphite-coloured weathering on the bussard rings, no bow light. I'll leave off the lower sensor dome prong thing, and I'll also paint the nacelle balls a lighter grey than the hull colour (but not full on white).

Great idea for a thread, Fozzie!


----------



## Rahn (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm in the process of making my own painting masks for many to the markings. One thing I am changing is the yellow chevron on the red pennants. At the moment I have the chevrons as depicted in the Franz Joseph blueprints. I feel the accurate chevron looks 'blobby' and free handed. I like the crisper, sharper angles on the plans. I have also considered the sideways insignia version as on the TMP Enterprise.


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

The possibilities and combinations are endless for unique, self expression and satisfaction !
After all is done it will still be The Starship ENTERPRISE.
Now whether to do the engine domes(with spikes,of course) with steady light behind a crimson dome or with the fanned blinking assembly?
Something to think about.
And YES,what a great thread topic!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Someone could take a big Sharpie and do the Smithsonian "restoration" version.


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes...and THAT too would have to be considered as being the Enterprise as well.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't really consider this as inaccurate, but for my 'Production' Enterprise I plan to use the Pilot version of of the Port-Neck half, and fill/open some of the port engineering windows. To add some asymmetry.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Trek Ace said:


> Someone could take a big Sharpie and do the Smithsonian "restoration" version.


Or fly it through a coal mine...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> We've been given a wealth of information over the past year or more on what the 11-foot _Enterprise _model really looked like. Even armed with that information, I'm sure that each of us is going to build an _Enterprise _that is uniquely ours. So I am throwing the question out there: what are you doing to your 350 TOS _Enterprise _that you know is technically "wrong"?
> 
> For starters, I just can't go with that green tinted hull color. The original Big E will always be, to me, a light grey color. After much experimenting, I'm going with Model Masters Light Grey for the hull and Lt Ghost Grey for the accents.
> 
> ...


Once I get a kit I plan on leaving off the duct tape and wiring harness that hung out the port side. :tongue:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

But actually, I'll probably do a Defiant or Constellation.

If I decide to do a Constellation I'll need a bic lighter and I'll have to figure out a way to get the perfectly engineered nacelles crooked.


----------



## Space Rat (May 6, 2012)

New to the forum, but have been a lurker for about a year or so. I've always liked Doug Graves version.


----------



## FyreTigger (May 31, 2005)

I think of "in universe" Star Trek as an (admittedly future) historical drama. In that light, Shatner, Nimoy, Kelley et al are actors playing roles. As many of us agree, the Enterprise is first among these characters. In this light, she has been played by a 3' miniature, an 11' miniature, an 18" miniature (AMT model in TTWT), a number of CGI models, etc., just as U.S.S. Enterprise CVN-65 was played by the very different U.S.S. Ranger CV-61 in STIV.

With that in mind, I'm leaning towards the "should have been" Enterprise crossed with the 11' studio model.

My grand plan... We'll see if I actually end up doing this...
1) Lit nacelle grills (blue or TMP purple) tricked out to an external switch... As seen or as "designed".
2) Lit impulse engines, again, tricked out to an external switch. The PE will be painted black for an approximation of onscreen appearance.
3) Less green base color for more onscreen appearance.
4) Different Starboard lit/not lit window pattern than Port.
5) More random aft Starboard Engineering window pattern.
6) All Hangar Deck Observation Gallery windows will be lit on both sides. 
7) May leave off the "I never saw it" phaser turret. 
8) May leave off the "I never saw it" topside bow light.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

RossW said:


> A lighter, paler grey for the hull colour, graphite-coloured weathering on the bussard rings, no bow light. I'll leave off the lower sensor dome prong thing, and I'll also paint the nacelle balls a lighter grey than the hull colour (but not full on white).
> 
> Great idea for a thread, Fozzie!


Thanks.

Yours sounds like it is going to look a lot like mine!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Space Rat said:


> New to the forum, but have been a lurker for about a year or so. I've always liked Doug Graves version.



Welcome! :wave:

Glad to have out of the shadows! 

Worse thing that ever happens here is someone will occasionally throw a shoe at you.

Learn to duck and you'll be okay! :tongue:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Space Rat said:


> New to the forum, but have been a lurker for about a year or so. I've always liked Doug Graves version.


The hull texturing looks a lot like the CGI images of the _Defiant_ from the episode of _Enterprise_. I really like it.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Paint it silver, and then have little 1/350 guys in space suits painting it (like Red Dwarf).


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'm seriously considering a version with subtle aztec like on my old CG model...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Nova Designs said:


> I'm seriously considering a version with subtle aztec like on my old CG model...


I'd love to do a version with an aztec pattern similar to what you did on your old CG model (which, by the way, I still have a copy of your Matt Jeffries dedication version in my iTunes library). It looks great. The way you composed that shot is better than a lot of what was done in the remastered TOS...


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

I am doing a mostly canon production version. However, I plan on lighting up the side nacelles, and I'm going to use the grills for the aft end, instead of those horrid balls, drilling out the holes of the grills, putting a piece of frosted clear plastic for diffusion, and lighting it up red, or possibly white.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Gemini1999 said:


> Or fly it through a coal mine...







'nuff said 'bout that!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

RICHjm said:


> Now whether to do the engine domes(with spikes,of course) with steady light behind a crimson dome or with the fanned blinking assembly?


I've been thinking much the same thing.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Dr. Brad said:


> I'd love to do a version with an aztec pattern similar to what you did on your old CG model (which, by the way, I still have a copy of your Matt Jeffries dedication version in my iTunes library). It looks great. The way you composed that shot is better than a lot of what was done in the remastered TOS...


Thanks! You'd think that they could figure out how to fly a spaceship... its one of the easiest things in the world to animate! I'm not even an animator, I'm an FX artist!:wave:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Someone posted something about putting a TARDIS in their shuttlebay. Anyone else planning to go beyond the _Galileo_?


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

I have been thinking of painting the Big E silver then adding a light coat of white to give it a white metallic color. I'm unsure of what shade of white i would need to pull this off. Any ideas on how to proceed?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Fozzie said:


> Someone posted something about putting a TARDIS in their shuttlebay. Anyone else planning to go beyond the _Galileo_?


How about a miniature Jupiter 2 or a Space:1999 Eagle?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> Someone posted something about putting a TARDIS in their shuttlebay. Anyone else planning to go beyond the _Galileo_?


Considering the Tardis' capabilities,

How about putting a 1/350th TOS E in the basement of the Tardis.

Heck, theoretically you might be able to fit a 947 foot Enterprise in the Tardis' basement. :tongue:


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> Someone posted something about putting a TARDIS in their shuttlebay. Anyone else planning to go beyond the _Galileo_?


I also have the 1/350 refit kit, and the Tamiya 1/350 carrier Enterprise. I'll be putting a TOS and TMP shuttle on the deck of the carrier, and an F-14 in the shuttle bays of the starships.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

How big would a 1/350 police box be?


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

sunburn800 said:


> I have been thinking of painting the Big E silver then adding a light coat of white to give it a white metallic color. I'm unsure of what shade of white i would need to pull this off. Any ideas on how to proceed?


That's essentially what you'd get from using a pearl finish. Regular pearl, not interference (color-shifting) type powder/pigment.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've been thinking pretty much standard production look to it with a few idealizations (such as no grid lines across access panels). However, with a few extra switches, I'm thinking about lighting it up more to represent various stages of engine/warp activity not seen on the show. With the switches off, however, the standard lighting is achieved:

1. Blue-green grille lighting for the nacelles. I'm choosing blue-green due to MJ making a note to that effect for the engines when designing the Phase 2. That would make it a little closer to the original ship since I don't think there was ever any mention of a color for a potential light there. (Please correct me if I'm wrong  )

2. Going to light up impulse engines with red LED's--my preference for the effect.

3. Thinking about a subtle blue lighting effect from behind the deflector dish.

4. Also thinking about a few on/off "self-lit" effects but currently not planning on going that far.

5. Planning on putting in a mounting point on the lower port side a little beneath the insignia on the engineering hull so that the bottom can be photographed without the stand getting in the way.

6. In addition to the lighting kit, in an effort to make it look more like the show's effects, I'm thinking about adding some white sequential LED lights to make the "sparkling" part of the engine lighting as especially noticeable in some of the port engine footage. 

7. May add silhouette decals behind some of the windows.

Extra things I_ won't_ do:

1. Will not do an Aztec pattern on hull. 

2. Will not put in the bridge but will frost the lighted sensor dome instead.

3. Will not put in shuttle bay but may use it on a refit instead.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Is anybody thinking of doing a mid-restoration disassembled Enterprise diorama? With cracks in the wood and everything?


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I've always wanted to paint one in desert camo, only i don't have the skills to pull it off :-(


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

For my production Enterprise I painted the "rings" on the warp nacelles a dark grey. Yeah, they were hull color "in real life", but on screen they were almost always dark, to the point of black in some cases. 

I am also taking a few of my color choices from the remastered CGI version. Some of the weathering on the nacelles appeals to me. 

I am probably going to skip the Voodoo Grey highlights. I cannot ever remember seeing the ship look like that. 

If I do the Constellation, I want to make the base ship (under the battle damage) a 'retro' Constitution class. AKA.... something pre-Connie refit. No tall bridge dome, but the oversized deflector dish, grills on the aft nacelle caps, and whatever else seems right for an older Constitution class ship. Also have a lot of damages to choose from between the physical model and the remastered CGI version. I will NOT make the warp nacelles twisted out of true alignment from the battle damage. Never really liked that in the original show.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Captain April said:


> How big would a 1/350 police box be?


.34 inches tall by .14 inches wide, .87 cm by .36 cm IOW very tiny.
A Jupiter 2 would be around 1.75 inches.


----------



## FyreTigger (May 31, 2005)

For those who have expressed an interest in a more neutral gray hull color, here is a Photoshop revised paint swatch as a talking point. I took the Round2 sample into Photoshop, selected the right side of the swatches, and then corrected the first swatch to gray.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Some have already said it, but I'm thinking that I would like to do an Aztec paint job in two subtle shades of grey. It kind of helps sidestep the whole gridline thing, plus add another level of detail that makes it less toy-like.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

sunburn800 said:


> I have been thinking of painting the Big E silver then adding a light coat of white to give it a white metallic color. I'm unsure of what shade of white i would need to pull this off. Any ideas on how to proceed?


I won't be doing it on my 1/350, but this is a really interesting idea.




PerfesserCoffee said:


> Eztra things I won't do:
> 
> 1. Will not do an Aztec pattern on hull.
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Another thing...I'm not sure about the tan color in the shuttle bay. I may just go with shades of gray.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> Another thing...I'm not sure about the tan color in the shuttle bay. I may just go with shades of gray.


For the smaller scale that makes perfect sense. Color gets fuzzy at a distance, especially when washed out by lighting.


----------



## Space Rat (May 6, 2012)

Chuck P.R. and Trekkriffic, Thanks for the welcome. Over the years I've become good at ducking when things are thrown at me. I should fit right in.

I agree that the Defiant looked really good on Enterprise, but what impressed me most about Doug Graves version was how he used some of the features of the refit on the TOS ship. To me it just brought the ship to a whole new level. I plan on doing his version of the Enterprise, but it won't be any time soon though. Need to save for the light kit and other goodies.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I will probably not do the tan in the shuttlebay either. Shades of grey for me. I'm still up in the air as to whether or not to do some form of very subtle aztecing, even if it's just alternating panels of Testors semi-gloss and Dullcote. I really think it adds a lot of interest and makes it look more like a really big ship rather than a toy but... it would not be screen accurate at all. Lots of decisions to make. I am considering lighting up the "ion pod" at the bottom of the lower saucer sensor dome using aluminum tubing and fiber run to a red LED.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

If I can convince the missus to let me get one, I'm thinking of doing an early refit; lit warp grills, possibly a prototype style impulse deck, but keeping the TOS impulse exhaust. Phaser turrets, phase II (webseries) torpedo launcher, and new markings in FJ-style font (USS Yukikaze NCC-1948).


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Trekkriffic said:


> I will probably not do the tan in the shuttlebay either. Shades of grey for me. I'm still up in the air as to whether or not to do some form of very subtle aztecing, even if it's just alternating panels of Testors semi-gloss and Dullcote. I really think it adds a lot of interest and makes it look more like a really big ship rather than a toy but... it would not be screen accurate at all. Lots of decisions to make. I am considering lighting up the "ion pod" at the bottom of the lower saucer sensor dome using aluminum tubing and fiber run to a red LED.


Do the aztecing, do the aztecing. You know you want to....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Inaccurate to what? The 11' model? The idealized "real" ship?

If you build the kit with the included shuttlecraft hangar and open bay doors, you are inaccurate to the 11-foot model, but not to the idealized "real" ship that the kit represents.

I say build the model however you want. It's YOUR model. It would be boring if we all built them exactly the same. Put your own individuality into it and make it your own.

None of the studio models matched each other, but they were all unquestionably "the _Enterprise_". So, build to your hearts content and let's see what you've got!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

A heavily-weathered "end of the 5-year mission" Enterprise could be pretty cool.

Another idea -- I read somewhere that Jeffries intended that the E's hull be plain cause it was sealed from space, and that any machinery that needed to be exposed to space would be covered by hatches that were flush to the hull and would open up when needed. I might be remembering it wrong, but it certainly has some potential for scratchbuilding possibilities...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Space Rat said:


> New to the forum, but have been a lurker for about a year or so. I've always liked Doug Graves version.


I plan on borrowing heavily from this.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

swbell3 said:


> I also have the 1/350 refit kit, and the Tamiya 1/350 carrier Enterprise. I'll be putting a TOS and TMP shuttle on the deck of the carrier, and an F-14 in the shuttle bays of the starships.


I reach brother.

I've got some 1/350 BSG Mk. II's 
I was going to sprinkle around.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> I've got some 1/350 BSG Mk. II's
> I was going to sprinkle around.


I was looking at them too


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Space Rat said:


> New to the forum, but have been a lurker for about a year or so. I've always liked Doug Graves version.


That is a nice take on the Enterprise!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Another potentially inaccurate thing (inaccurate apparently for later in the Star Trek series) that I'm going to do: will have red (port)/green (starboard) running lights on the underside of the saucer. 

That's obviously what was intended though apparently, in order to facilitate some simulated port side shots by flipping the film, the lights underneath the saucer were changed to clear in order to not have the port and starboard running lights opposite of what they should be: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4390973&postcount=703


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Another potentially inaccurate thing (inaccurate apparently for later in the Star Trek series) that I'm going to do: will have red (port)/green (starboard) running lights on the underside of the saucer.


I will do the same. I am also unlikely to use the little "stem" that attaches to the lower sensor dome.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm gonna paint mine like this!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*scream*

I would scream too if some one parked a big car on my foot (-:


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Or if someone parked a bigfoot on my car...


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

plan on the iss E, with red lighted spiked bussards and grills, clear bridge and overall light gray


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I lit the nacelles with blue strip led's.


----------



## asalaw (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm putting the dark windows on the port side of the sec hull, and lighting all the starboard windows. I haven't decided what to do about the impulse deck yet, which wasn't lit on the 11' model. But if I do light it, that'll be another "inaccuracy."

I'm terribly ambivalent about whether to use the weathering decals or do light weathering myself, and which look would be "accurate?" Heavily weathered in person or lightly weathered on TV?

Of course, that's a high-class problem. Here I am with a 3' Enterprise, wondering which of several ways to finish it...

May my life be full of such problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I want to light the nacelles blue, but I want to be able to turn them off separately while the other lights remain lit. I also want to do the impulse engines the same way.

I am seriously considering doing some subtle aztecing similar to what I have seen on the blu-rays new cg effects. Along with some subtle weathering on top of it. 

I am also thinking of adding some pe walkways and handrails/stairs to the shuttle bay. Sort of a beginning of the refit plans, just adding more access to the bay. I think they had something similar in the bay in STV.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

taipan said:


> plan on the iss E, with red lighted spiked bussards and grills, clear bridge and overall light gray


I thought about lighting the buzards, the engines too for my ISS. I may still do that, as I left my engine pylons unglued, so all I would have to do it fish wire through. Although I would have to pull off the inner coolers to put lights, which may be difficult as I used plenty of glue for that part.


----------

